# Hello INFJ From Canada here



## Bocephus (Nov 8, 2008)

_heard about this from a facebook app, have done *Meyers-Briggs* several times and it always comes out the same. Never really tried to match up with anyone based on this type as it was never as easy as astrology, but it is another interesting angle in relationship dynamics to consider._​ 
now let's try some of these gadgets out....:laughing: :shocked: :crazy: :tongue:


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

Greetings Bochepus! Welcome to personalitycafe! Thanks for joining! We assure you will have a great time at our forums due to all the personality types you will meet.roud:


----------



## NephilimAzrael (Oct 26, 2008)

Welcome into the club.. Pleased to have you here


----------



## Mystic Jenn (Oct 30, 2008)

Bocephus said:


> _heard about this from a facebook app, have done *Meyers-Briggs* several times and it always comes out the same. Never really tried to match up with anyone based on this type as it was never as easy as astrology, but it is another interesting angle in relationship dynamics to consider._​
> now let's try some of these gadgets out....:laughing: :shocked: :crazy: :tongue:


Virgo Sun
Capricorn Moon 
Sagitarrius Ascendent here.

:laughing:


----------



## Crazysah (Oct 18, 2008)

Welcome to the forums mate. Enjoy yourself here.


----------



## T-Guy (Nov 4, 2008)

Bocephus said:


> _heard about this from a facebook app, have done *Meyers-Briggs* several times and it always comes out the same. Never really tried to match up with anyone based on this type as it was never as easy as astrology, but it is another interesting angle in relationship dynamics to consider._​
> now let's try some of these gadgets out....:laughing: :shocked: :crazy: :tongue:


You're from Canada eh? What province are you currently residing in?


----------



## Bocephus (Nov 8, 2008)

*Albertayyy*


----------



## T-Guy (Nov 4, 2008)

Oh nice. Well, I'm glad to have another Canadian with us


----------



## cryptonia (Oct 17, 2008)

hey you, I tend to get along quite well with INFJs... and the only other Canadians we have here are mild-mannered :laughing:

welcome


----------



## Stickynotee (Oct 13, 2008)

Welcome to personality Cafe buddy.

Canada! Eh?

Me too 

I'm from Vancouver, BC.

Burning cold down here.....Wait, that doesn'ty make sense. EXTREMELY cold down here 
There we go.

Enjoy your stay bud!


----------



## de l'eau salée (Nov 10, 2008)

Welcome! I wanna visit Canada one day, do you like it up there?

Oh and I see you've taken a liking to the smilies. They are cool, aren't they? :crazy::tongue:


----------



## lunniey (Oct 19, 2008)

hi!! :happy:
i'm so happy to have another INFJ here ^^
i also take the MBTI test several time.. and the result is still the same..
i'm still an INFJ..
So can u tell me more about yourself? what you do? what's your hobby and stuffs?
well anyway welcome bocephus


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

Hooray for the INFJs!


----------



## INFJinTO (Nov 15, 2008)

One more Canadian INFJ here. Originally from BC, but in Toronto now.


----------



## dritalin (Nov 6, 2008)

Welcome aboard


----------



## Nightwine (Nov 11, 2008)

Greetings!


----------



## smilyface (Nov 15, 2008)

Hi, welcome to the cafe!


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

Welcome hope to have crazy discussions with ya.


----------

